# Kaum gute Blockbuster aus deutscher Produktion?



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2012)

Hi, so wie ich das sehe, gibt es kaum gute Blockbuster aus deutscher Produktion. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie: Das Experiment, Das Boot, Der Untergang, Lammbock und vielleicht noch einige wenige andere Filme ist das hier alles lahm und öde. Selbst Frankreich hat wesentlich besseres Kino als wir. Und selbst in Deutschland gedrehte ausländische Produktionen (bspw: The Unknown, Die Bourne Triologie oder The International) sind besser als fast jede deutsche Produktion.

Internationale deutsche Schauspieler sind alle nach Hollywood und so abgehauen (bspw. Diane Kruger, Til Schweiger, Jürgen Prochnow, Christoph Waltz). Die deutsche Filmwelt hat Roland Emmerich damals einen Vogel gezeigt, weil sie seine Visionen technisch für undurchführbar hielten. Tja, Hollywood hat damit kein Problem gehabt.

Was ist los mit der deutschen Filmwelt? Alles Kleingeister, die nur kleine Brötchen backen wollen oder können? Wo sind die ganzen Blockbuster? Amerikanische gute Blockbuster kann ich hunderte aufzählen, die deutschen guten Blockbuster kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. Ferner sind auch deutsche Sitcoms und Soaps weitaus schlechter als "drüben". Von Bauer sucht Frau, über Dschungelcamp bis hin zu Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten ist doch alles grottenschlecht. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Research (27. Juni 2012)

Internationale deutsche Schauspieler Til Schweiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ferner sind auch deutsche Sitcoms und Soaps weitaus schlechter als  "drüben". Von Bauer sucht Frau, über Dschungelcamp bis hin zu Gute  Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten ist doch alles grottenschlecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind außerdem, bis auf GZSZ??, keine Sitkoms. Siehe Unterschichtenfernsehen/BildTV.

Iron Sky war gut. Mehr fällt mir aber auch nicht ein.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2012)

Also, das ist mir neu, das Til Schweiger nach Hollywood abgehauen ist - der nervt doch seit Jahren das dt. Publikum mit seiner nöligen Weinstimme ^^ er hatte eine kleine Rolle ohne Text in einem Actionfilm, mehr nicht - oder doch? ^^


Wegen Blockbustern: in D hat man halt nicht das Geld dafür, denn selbst ein für die USA recht kleiner Film hat schon mehr Budget als ein für deutsche Verhältnisse teurer Film, und WENN man mal realtiv viel Geld in einen an sich deutschen Film mit viel Aufwand steckt, dann MUSS man ihn so drehen, dass er nicht deutsch "ist", damit man im Ausland das Geld wieder einnehmen kann. So wie eben zB "The International" - der IST an sich zum Großteil auch deutsch, ist auch von deutschen Filmförderungen mit knapp 6 Millionen Euro mitfinanziert, der Regisseur=Drehbuchautor ist ein Deutscher... Den Film kriegst Du im Ausland aber einfach nicht verkauft, wenn er genau so 1:1 auf deutsch mit deutschen Schauspielern gedreht worden wäre, und dann rechnet sich das nicht mehr. Die Amis zB lehnen so was komplett ab, die können mit Sprach-Synchronisation nichts anfangen. Deswegen werden ja auch viele in Europa bekannte Filme in den USA neu gedreht wie zB in letzter Zeit "So finster die Nacht" (Remake "Let me in" ) oder Stig Larssons "Verblendung" (mit u.a. Daniel Craig neu gedreht und groß vermarktet).

Und bei uns ist es kurioserweise genau umgekehrt: viele deutsche Filme kommen für unser Publikum allein deswegen schon "billig" und "uncool" rüber, weil sie NICHT mit diesen perfekt klingenden Stimmen der Synchronschauspieler versehen sind... auch die Atmosphäre und die Optik, die in US-Filmen zu sehen ist, lässt viele einen Film unterbewusst schon "cooler" wahrnehmen als wenn das gleiche in D gedreht würde. Ein deutscher Polizist mit seiner Dienstpistole im Anschlag und Deckung suchend hinter seinem blau-weißen deutschen MIttelklasse-Wagen, im Hintergrund typische deutsche Mehrfamilienhäuser wirkt halt viel biederer als wenn ein Sheriff mit Sonnenbrille in seiner mit Emblemen bestückten Uniform an seinem sportlich-bullig aussehendem Polizeiboliden steht und seine Schrotflinte mit einer Hand nachlädt, um gleich die 80m breite normale Wohnstraße zu überqueren... 

Wenn zB so ein mieser Film wie "Blutzbrüdaz" mit Sido und Bushido als US-Version mit zB Snoop Doggy Dog und Ice-T gedreht worden wäre, und zwar mit der gleichen schlechten Story und Witzen, wäre er trotzdem im Ausland und hier recht erfolgreich... 


Was auch dazukommt: neben dem Produktionsbudget fehlt hier auch das Vermarktungsbudget, und wir haben (noch) keine echten Weltstars, die allein schon selbst einen mäßigen Film an der Kinokasse erfolgreich genug machen, um nicht ins Minus zu kommen. Bei aller Liebe, aber zB ein Armin Müllr-Stahl ist zwar weltbekannt, würde aber niemals als Zugpferd für einen Blockbuster taugen. Auch eine Diane Krüger allein reicht da bei weitem nicht. Christoph Walz ist da am ehesten dran wegen seiner Rolle in Inglorious Basterds, aber wenn er dann wieder in einem Film wie "Gott des Gemetzels" mitspielt, der sich nicht unbedingt an die Masse richtet, ist das eben auch wieder alles andere als ein Blockbuster.

Es gibt auch durchaus ein paar deutsche Filme, die von der Optik und Story her an sich wie US-Filme wirken und gar nicht schlecht sind, und wenn der Film aus den USA käm mit US-Schauspielern, dann wären die sicher es ein recht großer Erfolg geworden - zB "Wir sind die Nacht", ein deutscher Großstadt-Vampir-Film über eine kleine Gruppe (hübscher) weiblicher Vampire unter der Fühung eines "Muttervampirs", die Berlin unsicher machen. Hätte man den Film mit identischer Story mit zB Megan Fox, Emely Browning (Sucker Punch) und Alissa Milano gedreht oder so, wäre der Film sicher recht erfolgreich gewesen, insbesondere in Anbetracht des Vampir-Hypes, den es wegen Twilight seit einer Weile gibt - vlt kein Blockbuster, aber auf keinen Fall ein Film, der an sich nur eher nur bei "Filmfreaks" bekannt ist...


----------



## dero55 (27. Juni 2012)

Blutzbrüdaz ist mit Sido & B-Tight


----------



## debalz (27. Juni 2012)

Die einzige Chance für einen Blockbuster aus deutscher Produktion sehe ich im Bereich Animations/ Trickfilme, hier ist man nicht an bekannte Stars gebunden wenn auch der Style und Name von Pixar etc. schon ein gewisser Erfolgsgarant ist und den globalen Geschmack geprägt hat. Auf jeden Fall sind in Deutschland die Potentiale vorhanden (Oscar und andere Preise von Produktionen aus der Kunsthochschule Kassel) - eine Zusammenarbeit mit der z.T. weltweit erfolgreichen deutschen Computerspielbranche (Anno, Crysis,..) könnte zusätzliche Synergieeffekte freisetzen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2012)

Hm, was ich mich aber frage ist: Wo geht das Geld der GEZ hin? Da kommen doch jeden Monat Millionen von Euros zusammen und das nur für die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen.


----------



## debalz (27. Juni 2012)

> Hm, was ich mich aber frage ist: Wo geht das Geld der GEZ hin? Da kommen  doch jeden Monat Millionen von Euros zusammen und das nur für die  Öffentlich-Rechtlichen.


Ich denke das fließt in die öffentlich rechtlichen Sendeanstalten bzw. deren Haushalte sowie den ganzen Verwaltungsapparat. Damit werden dann die ganzen pädagogisch wertvollen (was z.T. ja wirklich stimmt), regionalen und anderen werbefreien Inhalte der ganzen Sender von NDR bis SWR etc. produziert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2012)

...was gefühlt zu 80 % aus Renter-Programmen besteht.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> ...was gefühlt zu 80 % aus Renter-Programmen besteht.


 
Gefühlt ja, aber vor allem was die "Fiction" angeht, also Filme und Serien, sind es eher wenige Eigenproduktionen. Montags zB kommen abends/nachts auf dem ZDF oft recht gute neuere Hollywoodfilme, und das dann vor allem ohne Werbung und in HD.  

Aber für Blockbuster kannst Du da nicht die Gebühren verwenden - überleg mal: die Leute würde ja dann dafür zahlen, dass ARD/ZDF einen riesen teuren Film drehen, mit dem sie dann wiederum weltweit die große Kohle machen, den DAS macht einen Blockbuster ja aus - das würd doch kaum einer akzeptieren... 

Das meiste vom Geld geht in das Netz der ganzen News-Reporter usw. - gerade die ARD hat neben vielen Auslandsvertretungen auch sehr viele regionale Stützpunkte, und das alles ist auch nicht unwichtig, um so unabhängig wie möglich berichten zu können. Und Radio nicht vergessen, auch die ganzen Radiosender sind mit den Gebühren abgedeckt. Und Fußball, allein das ist ein dreistelliger Millionenbetrag nur für die Senderechte. Die Sender sind aber bei vielen kleineren Dingen auch als Co-Produzenten vertreten, auch bei ausländischen Produktionen wird nicht selten zusammengearbeitet zB mit der BBC oder Canal+ usw.


----------



## debalz (27. Juni 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> ...was gefühlt zu 80 % aus Renter-Programmen besteht.


 damit wird der realen bzw. kommenden Zusammensetzung der Bevölkerung entsprochen

Außerdem Kosten EM, Bundeliga, Olympia etc. viel Geld - in dem Fall zahl ich fast gerne GEZ!
Ob die GEZ aber irgendwie in Filmförderung reinfließt - um zum Thema zurückzukommen - weiß ich nicht genau, dazu wärs auch zu wenig und wäre auch schwierig zu begründen glaub ich.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2012)

Berlin Calling war ein guter Film.  

Dann gab es da noch: Anatomie, F!ckende Fische, Napola, Die Welle.

Eine ganz heiße Nummer war einer der letzten guten Filme, aus deutscher Produktion. 

Aber du hast schon recht. Ob TV oder Kino, so richtige Blockbuster gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. August 2012)

Mir fällt da nur Das Boot ein. Der Film ist ein absoluter Klassiker und mit das Beste, was Deutschland an Filmen zu bieten hat. 

Ansonsten gibt es da nicht viel. Deutsche Filme wirken irgendwie immer stocksteif und billig. Immer sehr aufgesetzt und steril. Da sind selbst schwedische Filme noch hundert mal besser.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. August 2012)

Hm außer den genannten fallen mir auch nur noch "Free Rainer", "Lola rennt" und "Das Leben der Anderen" als gute deutsche Filme ein.
Aber wirklich Blockbuster waren das auch nicht.


----------



## robbe (11. August 2012)

So auf Anhieb fällt mir auch kein aktueller deutscher Film ein, der wirklich Ansehbar ist.

Die Deutschen können einiges, aber Filme machen definitiv nicht. Ich erkenne einen deutschen Film auch sofort nur am Bild. Da muss noch nicht mal irgendwas bestimmtes zu sehen oder zu hören sein. Ich weiß nicht ob wir hier irgendwie andere Kameras haben oder das Bild in anderen Ländern einfach besser nachbearbeitet wird, aber wenn ich das "deutsche Bild" sehe, könnt ich schon direkt umschalten.
Auch gibt es nur ganz wenige deutsche Schauspieler, die auch wirklich Schauspielern können. Die meisten sind genauso grottig wie die Filme selber.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (11. August 2012)

Bis auf ein paar Comedy filme (Männersache, U30 (oder wie das heißt mit den Uboot) etc.) und halt normale TV filme die mal ganz nett sind zum anschauen, bekommen die Deutschen seid Jahren nichts mehr hin.
Grade bei Actionfilmen sind die Deutschen garnicht vertreten.


----------



## buxtehude (12. August 2012)

> Selbst Frankreich hat wesentlich besseres Kino als wir.


das ist auch kein wunder, wenn man die entwicklung des films dort im 20.jahrhundert näher betrachtet.

da hat sich eine menge getan, stichwort nouvelle vague. und man muss zugeben, dass die franzosen einige darsteller und regisseure von großformat hatten bzw. haben.

in frankreich schaffen es halt viele filme mit dichter atmosphäre und meist ernsthaftem hintergrund bzw. thema ins kino und erreichen dazu noch gute besucherzahlen und werden im ausland gerne gezeigt.

das scheinen einige deutsche filme bzw. regisseure nachstellen zu wollen, daher wirken auf mich solche deutschen filme meist etwas unbeholfen, hölzern und künstlich. das ist aber nicht immer so! es gibt auch einige gute deutsche filme, die das komplett eigen und authentisch geschafft haben.

und die spanisch-sprachige "konkurrenz" bei guten filmen bitte nicht vergessen, regisseure wie almodovar oder innaritu sind wahre ausnahmekünstler.

blockbuster sind halt massenware. solche filme, wie sie o.g. regisseure drehen, sind weltweit sehr angesehen und werden hoch geschätzt, aber sie erreichen (meist) nicht die besucherrekorde wie z.b. der unnötigste vierte teil eines animationsfilms oder keine ahnung was für ein x-beliebiger actionfilm mit sog. stars.

das liegt ganz einfach am massengeschmack. so etwas will die masse sehen, "besondere filme" halt nicht. solche filme laufen meist im arte oder in der ard nachts; leider...


----------

